# Sharkshield Battery?



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

My sharkshield battery seems to be dead. It only takes a couple of mins to charge and doesn't last long when activated it is a few years old and spent a fair bit of time dormant due to the interstate move so it doesn't surprise me.. So does anyone know how/where to get a replacement battery or other options that are available?
Finally got a chance to test it yesterday with my first yak caught shark but it was a no goer.

Cheers Mal


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Mal, I had a similar problem that ended up being the board. I took it to a SS dealer (local dive shop) who sent it to SS for repair. I had to wait a weekor two but they replaced the main board for free. Suggest you do the same. The Shark Shield units are well sealed and even I didn't want to open it up and go the hack. Give them your charger too so they can check the entire system.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Definately get them to check your charger too - or if you know someone with a SS, see if you can borrow their charger to test. I had very similar symptoms - unit seemed to charge very quickly, but the unit went flat in minutes.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks will try that.

Cheers Mal


----------



## grant ashwell (Apr 24, 2007)

Hi Mal.
I had issues with mine and phoned SS direct then posted it to them.

Grant


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks Grant I'll try the local dive shops to see what they can do and if no good I'll try sharkshield direct. I sent them an e-mail yesterday still waiting for reply.

Cheers Mal


----------



## DavidA (Mar 13, 2007)

I understand that the company is very good to deal with. I bought mine sort of 2nd-hand. The guy I bought it from hadn't used it for a while and went to charge it before selling it to me. Wouldn't charge, contacted the SS people in Adelaide that he had bought it from (a dive shop) and they replaced it with a new unit. Lucky for me!


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

SS have said they'll replace it for $275 which is a standard for faulty gear. Like others I am not game to pull it apart even though I am certain it is only the battery.

Cheers Mal


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

What model is it?


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

bildad said:


> What model is it?


Freedom 7


----------



## bildad (Jun 20, 2011)

Mate I emailed the company that supplies the Shark shield Battery for Freedom 7 but they haven't replied as to cost and how to order.
http://www.master-instruments.com.au/pr ... 3450P.html
I have never pulled one apart but I would imagine that it shouldn't be too difficult to replace the battery ( I agree with you that it sounds like a battery problem as these batteries only have a life of around 300 cycles) Are there screws?
Try contacting them yourself and/or I will let you know when they reply to my email.
The service fee from shark shield sounds a bit exorbitant.


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

That's what I reckon just for a flat dead battery.

Cheers Mal


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Are you able to take your unit into your local dive shop and see if they can charge it with one of their chargers ? 
It would be a shame to spend money on a new battery or shipping it to SS, if it's only the charger (which is cheap to buy). 
As per earlier post I shipped my shield and charger to SS for repair after having almost identical symptoms to what you describe, they sent it back two weeks later with no fault found. No sooner did I charge it and take it out in the water, did it fail. SS weren't able to confirm whether or not the tech also tested the charger. Rather than send the whole lot back a second time, I was able to borrow a charger from a fellow kayaker and surprise surprise the unit charged and held the charge just like it was new. So all I had to do was order a new charger.

I could have saved shipping costs and time, had I just tested the charger first....


----------



## malhal (Jul 8, 2008)

Will do thanks for suggestion Paul.

Cheers Mal


----------

